
Todoman: A simple CalDav-based todo manager - leephillips
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/todoman/1.4.0
======
stephenr
This looks good - I'm always happy when I see tools that allow offline
operation and integration with open standards for data formats/sync protocols.

This, gollum style wikis, bugs everywhere issue tracker, etc can make a great
working environment that provides offline capability without vendor lock-in to
a saas platform

~~~
fuck_google
It's sad how Google, Apple et al. have mostly abandoned the use of open
standards in favor of locking users to their own closed, craptastic,
proprietary services. Lack of interoperability severely limits the usability
of cloud based services. Sadly these vendors seem unable to produce decent
tools that work well together, so users are left with their data scattered
across crappy services (e.g. Google Apps/Drive/Docs/Calendar etc.).

Lack of interoperability, vendor lock-in, poor usability of many web based
apps and crappy touch based UIs makes me feel like we are living in the dark
ages of the information society. It's almost as if people have forgotten how
powerful tools we had 20 years ago compared to the current web app bloatware
and how efficient keyboard + mouse is compared to most touch based UIs.

~~~
stephenr
I have no love for Google, but I'm not sure how you somehow group "touch based
UIs" into "proprietary services".

There are plenty of great apps on mobile devices that support open standards.
The whole point of an open standard is that you have the freedom to choose how
you consume the data - be it a terminal/shell client, a desktop GUI client, a
mobile 'touch' client, a web client, whatever.

